# Complexity of food and anal secretions



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi there,

Our puppy Nico is now 5.5 months old and goes through phases of having runny stools (not exactly diarrhea but not solid). I've read by most accounts that to settle his stomach he should be put on something simple like white ride and then adding in chicken - he is currently on day 2 of rice and peas and we will add boiled chicken soon.

My first question is at I've also read that adding more complex things like probiotics and vegetables are good because his metabolism may just be running really high if in he midst of a growth spurt. So at what point do I try adding more complex things? I'm just kind of confused whether simplicity is the key or complexity right now. He is definitely undergoing a growth spurt.

My second question is about some anal secretions at he's been releasing when very relaxed. It seems consistent with this article:
http://www.yourpetsbestfriend.com/your_pets_best_friend/2007/01/anal_sac_proble.html

However he releases these when very relaxed (like when lying on someone's lap :S ), not from a sudden anal contraction as the article seems to indicate. Has anyone had this happen with their v before? I plan to take him in to the vet next week to check his anal sacs and rule out any giardia or other infections -- just wondered if anyone had any other info in the meantime.

Thanks!
Rebecca& Nico


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

In terms of runny stools, our boy had to get older before things really settled down. We would always have bouts of runny stools. We just ended up always adding canned pumpkin and oats to add fiber and firm things up. 
His problems may just be due to him being a young pup and his stool not being solid enough to express while he's pooing. (happened to us) Adding fiber would help (and as he gets older and things firm up). Going to the vet is a good idea to check for intestinal stuff (very common in young pups).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think I would take him off his food, just because his stools aren't firm all the time. Maybe add some pumpkin to it, but not completely go the rice route.
I use the rice with chicken for bad diarrhea, or vomiting only. 

Have the vet express the glands, and you should see quick improvement.
I've had vets tell me add fiber, and other vets say it does not help.
Cash has to have his expressed around every 3 months, and my 2 females have never had to have it done. The one thing about fiber, even if it does not work, it won't hurt them.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson had runny poops until he was about one. Then it took until about 18 months for them to really solidify, although they do get softer as the day goes on. From my non scientific surveys here on the forums, this seems to be a normal vizsla thing.

We do have him on yogurt, cottage cheese, some pumpkin to fortify him and keep the stools firmer. But I don't think you need to do the rice + chicken concoction unless it is actual diarrhea.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I just cook a batch of minute rice and add it to Dharma's kibble at each feeding. She will actually just eat rice on its own too. Seems to help with the stool issue. Some stools are still soft and runny while some are solid. I think like the others it is a maturity/age thing too.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Runny poops and poor absorption on kibble

Amazing, small and hard poops on raw, cooked, home made diet.

Problem solved. Kibble is hit or miss. Can't go wrong with real, whole foods.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

yeah a raw or cooked home made diet is fantastic when you have the time to do it and you are the only one who has to feed the dog. Our dog also suffered a lot of digestive upset until just recently on anything but kibble. I guess it's trial and error. We feed a high quality kibble which she has eaten since she was just brought home. We changed the kibble the breeder was feeding.


----------

